# ecumenicals misleading people....do calvinism NOT view Catholic as heresy?



## Ken S. (Mar 8, 2006)

i come across some arrogant ecumenicals who, knowing that i'm calvinistand opposing Ecumenism, claim that roman catholicism is NOT heresy from the point of view of calvinism itself.
Such claiming is obviouse insensible as Westminster confession not only oppose RCC but declaring the Pope as Anti Christ as well.

How could I argue with those ecumenicals if I don't want to use the exampl of westminster confession(as that involves historical context, which is too complicated to handle in online forum debate)? Could you teach me please? Thank you guys!


----------

